# Birth Center Coding/Billing



## jshmcvr (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi,

I recently starting working for a birth center and have a few questions about coding and billing.  We employ midwives that provide the all the care for the patients.

I understand billing for the antepartum care if the patient leaves before the delivery.  

1-3 visits (E&M coding for each visit)
4-6 visits (CPT 59425)
7+ visits (CPT 59426)

We would also not bill any facility fee for the antepartum care.

For intrapartum billing from what I can understand we would bill a code from above depending on the number of antepartum care visits but then also an E&M code 99211-99215 with a modifier TH and then 99354 for the first hour of labor and then 99355 for each additional 30 minutes.  We would also bill S4005 for the partial facility fee with the labor before transferring the patient to the hospital?  Is that correct?

For the delivery we are billing 59400 for the global, 99460 for initial newborn care and then 724 for the facility code on the billing side.  Do you bill a facility code for the newborn?

Thanks for any guidance.  I appreciate it.


----------

